# Long coat GSD breeders in CT area?



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

We currently have a coated female who is a wonderful dog. She is a sweet girl with a very loving and mellow temperament. For a number of reasons, we aren't seeking out the same people when looking for a new dog.

Does anyone have an recommendations? We would travel outside of Connecticut, but would want to be close enough to see the puppies in person and watch them interact to pick our pup. We had a lot of success with that in selecting our current GSD, and am hesitant of the 'you get the dog we give you' variety.

Coated is not a firm requirement, in fact we never expected to pick out a coatie with our first, but I do love her look :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a friend with a GRUNWALD HAUS - German Shepherd Dogs puppy. SHe's gorgeous. She just turned 4 months so not a lot of info on her yet.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you looked through the "Long haired gsd" Facebook page? Quite a few breeders post there. Cant recommend anyone, but you might find a few breeders worth researching further. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10201793013494604&id=1459845162#!/groups/18697932648


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't think of anyone in CT (I'm from there originally) who breeds specifically for long coats, but I would avoid anyone who breeds specifically for LC's anyways. There are a few breeders in the local area (MA, NH) who occasionally produce gorgeous LC pups. What are you looking for in a dog besides coat?


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

You might try giving Olympia kennels in NH a call. They currently have a litter of 6 pups that will be ready to go at the end of May. One of the females is a long coat, and the last I heard 2 of the 4 females were still available.

They have both the parents on the premises, and, if you go on Saturday you may be able to meet a puppy from a prior breeding of these two dogs, who does training there. We're getting one of the male puppies, so obviously I think this is a good breeder and we like their dogs. The female is from the Kirschental line, and the male is a large WGSL dog.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Have you looked through the "Long haired gsd" Facebook page? Quite a few breeders post there. Cant recommend anyone, but you might find a few breeders worth researching further.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10201793013494604&id=1459845162#!/groups/18697932648


Here are the non cell phone links if you are not using a tablet or cell phone

https://www.facebook.com/groups/18697932648/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2342073384/


Here is a breeder in Utah who is very nice and will help you find a pup

https://www.facebook.com/groups/MajicForest/


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is another Facebook group that is breeders of all coats and types of GSD.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/


----------

